# LE Emperor dressed in Chittum



## jasontg99 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have had this wood and kit for some time with the plans of one day making "My Pen".  I finally think my finishing skills are good enough to do this wood and kit some justice.  The scratch near the end cap was just a piece of lint.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks really good Jason.  The wood choice and finish look perfect to me!


----------



## hewunch (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks great! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done Jason.  I'll bet that piece of lint gave you a start when you first saw it on the screen.  One of those  "What da?" moments.  Been there.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 13, 2009)

Larry in Harrow said:


> Well done Jason. I'll bet that piece of lint gave you a start when you first saw it on the screen. One of those "What da?" moments. Been there.


 
Yes, it gave me quite a shock. My heart sank, I thought the finish had started to crack (I rode my bicycle home from the woodshop on base and it was a little cold). It is (sometimes) funny what details show up in a picture.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice, that wood is awesome!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 14, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Very nice, that wood is awesome!


 
Rob,

    Thanks!  I know a lot of people are thinking "too much bling" for the blank, but I like a heavy pen and thought the kit would fit nicely.  I still can not bring myself to put a Ferrari engine in a Pinto.  I know artme will disagree....so my next pen will be dedicated to him, and I will call it...... "artme's challenge"!  :biggrin:  Seriously though Arthur, I appreciate all comments.  I find it extremely interesting how so many people have such different views.  It definitely keeps things interesting, and brings me new perspectives!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Dec 15, 2009)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Bree (Dec 15, 2009)

Lovely!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Dec 15, 2009)

What a beautiful pen, the wood fits the kit so well, and that's a stunning finish.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 15, 2009)

bitshird said:


> What a beautiful pen, the wood fits the kit so well, and that's a stunning finish.


 
Thanks Ken, Harold(splinter 99) really helped me out learning the CA finish techniques.  As I have said several times, the people on this site are amazing.  I have learned more from this site in the last two months than I learned in the last year.  :biggrin:


----------



## splinter99 (Dec 16, 2009)

Another great looking pen..I would say you have the finish perfected..Good job!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking pen.  I have a piece of that same burl, eyes on four sides.  Have not decided which pen kit yet.  Yours looks great.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Harold, I could not have done it without you!  Doug, I love the chittum burl.  The more I look at it, the more I like it.  The wood's chatoyance and grain patterns are amazing.  I look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 17, 2009)

Well done great looking pen.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful Pen, Great job.


----------



## theHullTurn (Dec 17, 2009)

Man I really love it! You give me inspiration! Well done!


----------



## NI Joe (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow!  That's a beautiful pen!  Chittum burl you say?  Looks like it's infused with gold.  It's a work to cherish.

All the best,   Joe


----------



## PapaTim (Dec 19, 2009)

That pen exudes so much class you may have to wear a 3 piece suit when you use it. Very well done.


----------

